
Why your Workplace May Matter More than your Skills - lupin_sansei
http://www.webfoot.com/blog/2007/02/16/demarco-and-lister/
======
ntoshev
The paper is not accessible unless you have ACM subscription. It is not clear
what about the workplace may make you a better coder.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Quieter conditions?

------
bootload
the author 'kds' was a member of osaf (Chandler) team ~
<http://www.webfoot.com/blog/2007/01/22/dreaming-in-code/>

